# Have you visited Canada ? If so where did you go and what was your experience like ?



## jimintoronto (Mar 29, 2022)

Its a big place, so please indicate where you went . If you have not been up here, would you like to come here ? JimB.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

I have been to Canada and specifically the Niagara Falls, Ontario area when I was a teen. From what I remember the experience of seeing the falls was pure beauty. The area being from near the Baltimore area was one of the cleanest places I have ever visited.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 29, 2022)

Been to Montreal, Toronto, Calgary, Edmonton, Banff National Park (Drove from Calgary to Edmonton), and a few quick cross border trips from Detroit and Buffalo.  I thought it was a great place, liked the exotic feel of Montreal, and Banff was incredible.   Always found the Canadians friendly people.  

Got a trip planned in July to Vancouver Island, BC.  One day I hope to take my travel trailer and drive across your county.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 29, 2022)

Many trips up to BC ... no real difference from my area in states ...


----------



## caroln (Mar 29, 2022)

Years ago I went to Manitoba on a fishing trip.  Clean, clean lakes with the best walleye I ever tasted.  And I don't really care for fish.  

I don't think I ever saw so many pine trees in my life.  Miles and miles of them along the highways.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2022)

I went to see Niagara Falls as a kid with my mom and dad and then with my own family. 
I have to say I enjoyed the falls much more than our Grand Canyon or the geyser at Yellowstone National Park.
Not sure why, it just seemed more majestic than the others.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 29, 2022)

I went camping with my 2 brothers and 2 of their buddies in *Banff, BC*. We stayed for nearly a week. I was 17, so this was 50 years ago. Banff was mostly wilderness then, as I remember. Really pretty and pretty cold. Some ways northwest of our campsite was a hot springs. We went there a couple of times, and then further north was village with a shop where we got meat and onions. I remember the shopkeeper being less than friendly and asking a lot of questions, especially the second time we went in. My brother gave vague and downright dishonest answers because he was sure the guy was planning to report us for illegal camping or whatever.

But we had a great time. I wanted to go back years later, with my kids, but I never did.


----------



## Lee (Mar 29, 2022)

According to Forbes, Canada places 10th among the friendliest countries worldwide. Makes for a pretty good reason to visit this vast and beautiful country. And a lot want to emigrate here after visiting.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jennys...iendliest-countries-revealed/?sh=6ce6201e54ea


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 29, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Banff


I had one of the most memorable dinners of my life at The Grizzly House (http://banffgrizzlyhouse.com/dinner-menu/ ) in the town of Banff, on the Alberta side of the park.  

Their specialty is exotic fondues.  The ones we ordered were a variety of meats like shark, buffalo, rattlesnake, and more served raw with a large hot rock in the middle of the table to cook them on.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 29, 2022)

Lee said:


> And a lot want to emigrate here after visiting.


I can see why, if it were not for your winter I might have been one of those.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2022)

I've been to Canada many times, very few provinces I haven't seen, coast to coast.  My husband was from Nanaimo.  I love Canada!


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 29, 2022)

Lee said:


> According to Forbes, Canada places 10th among the friendliest countries worldwide. Makes for a pretty good reason to visit this vast and beautiful country. And a lot want to emigrate here after visiting.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jennys...iendliest-countries-revealed/?sh=6ce6201e54ea


Being friendly is rather suggestive.  I believe that folks around here are pretty friendly; especially out in the smaller towns and in the country.  I remember visiting rural Saskatchewan and being invited in for coffee.  However, right now we have suffered 2 years of Covid restrictions so most of my fellow countrymen are rather depressed, tired and perhaps a little grouchy.  It will take a year or so and then we hope to get back into being friendly.

As for our good neighbours to the south, the Americans, I find that in the rural and small towns they are real friendly too.  However, I wouldn't dare ask anyone for anything on the streets of New York or LA.  I had people shout at me because I dare to ask them for directions.  You can keep your New York and you can keep your LA (city of Angels, Ha).  Give me rural/small town Montana, Texas, Wisconsin or the Dakotas anytime.


----------



## oldpeculier (Mar 29, 2022)

Never been to Canada. I've talked with a few Canadian motorcyclists in the past and they tell me I should ride to Nova Scotia. Is Nova Scotia a good place to go? Any issues getting into Canada?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2022)

Not on topic here, but feel inclined to say that I've never been met with unfriendliness anywhere I've been in the U.S.A. .. or anywhere else I've traveled, for that matter.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2022)

You now need a passport, @oldpeculier.  That's only since 9/11, used to be only regular ID.  Nova Scotia is beautiful!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2022)

oldpeculier said:


> Never been to Canada. I've talked with a few Canadian motorcyclists in the past and they tell me I should ride to Nova Scotia. Is Nova Scotia a good place to go? Any issues getting into Canada?


East Coasters are very friendly people. I don't know if there are issues at the border, during Covid.


----------



## jujube (Mar 29, 2022)

When we lived in Detroit, it was easy to pop over to Canada for shopping and recreation.

We would take the train or drive to Toronto or Niagara Falls or go camping.

The Expo was always a big hit to attend.

A few years ago, we went to Montreal (very impressive) and later to New Brunswick to see the Hopewell Rocks and the reversing falls at St. John's.

I went to Vancouver for the Olympics in 2010.  I fell in love with Vancouver.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2022)

My first visit to Canada was as a small child to buy truckloads of seed potatoes on Prince Edward Island with my father, uncles, and brother.

A trip around the Gaspe Penninsula came later as a tweenager.

A visit to the Montreal Expo in 67.

I've been to Quebec and Montreal several times.

I've taken the Amtrak Maple Leaf to Toronto many times for three-day weekends.

Best of all was the quick little excursions to Gananoque, Ontario for butter tarts. 

The last time I renewed my driving license I purchased the enhanced version needed to cross the border into Canada, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 29, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Not on topic here, but feel inclined to say that I've never been met with unfriendliness anywhere I've been in the U.S.A. .. or anywhere else I've traveled, for that matter.


I agree, met a few unfriendly people, but I think that happens anywhere, fortunately not often.  I have found the supposedly unfriendly New York City folks to be quite friendly and helpful if you ask.  Just a bit rough on the superficial exterior.  

Across the river in Northern Jersey the same, more use of the F-word per minute than anywhere I know, but still friendly underneath.


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 29, 2022)

In RVing days I spent a lot of time (spring, summer & fall - no winter) in Canada, exploring both the east and west coasts.  Favorite spots:  Gaspe Peninsula, Bay of Fundy, Prince Edward Island on east coast.  West - the mountains and glaciers around Banff, the unique little village of Hyder AK only accessible off the Stewart Highway in British Columbia.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 29, 2022)

Lots of beautiful country in Canada, but much like New England in many spots.  Also the cities aren't much different than those in the USA.  A tad cleaner, however.  U.S. cities are fast changing into areas to avoid in my opinion.  Toronto and Ontario are lovely.  Old Quebec reminded me of when I lived in France to a degree.  

I love Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island.  Best mussels and oysters ever.


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 29, 2022)

Whe. I lived in the northeast US, visited Canada a number of times. Niagara Falls both Canadian and US side. Toronto to a conference, thought it was a beautiful, gracious city, and other parts of Ontario, Montreal also conference. Gorgeous, historic, but their French language had a different accent than I learned from  my HS France-native teacher. ( and I didn’t feel they were very warm toward Americans).LOVE  the Maritimes.  NovaScotia, PEI, New Brunswick, even visited Newfoundland. Saw the tide come up the Bay of Fundy , 10 pm sunset at the tip of Cape Breton. From the Citadel in Halifax Saw the late Queen Mother Mary visiting a ceremony in her honor. What a darling, gracious little woman!
Was traveling alone excellent for the Montreal trip and felt safe at all times, all places.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 29, 2022)

One place I hope to visit in or shall I say one region I hope to visit in Canada in the near future is the western area. From the photos I have seen it looks so beautiful.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 29, 2022)

I've visited Vancouver, Toronto, Halifax and Montreal.  I loved Montreal for its European feel.  I loved Vancouver for its beautiful seaside setting and for its beautiful parks.  I loved Toronto for the big-city feel and for its gracious people.  I loved Halifax for its small-town feel and for Citadel Hill. 

I would go back again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I've been to Canada many times, very few provinces I haven't seen, coast to coast.  My husband was from Nanaimo.  I love Canada!


Nanaimo. Wow, I live north of Victoria. Not very far away. Our world famous Nanaimo bars were created in your husband’s home town.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 30, 2022)

Back in the 50s I landed in Labrador while in the Air Force and it was huge.  Land, land, lots of land.  Good people there.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 30, 2022)

Have you visited Canada ? If so where did you go and what was your experience like ?​
Victoria

Loved the place, the people, the eateries


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 30, 2022)

Pelee Island - a beautiful place, loved it!


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 30, 2022)

Back when living in Vermont, we went to Canada many times. Heck, we even had snow machine trails that took us to Montreal during the winter. Also raced my dirt car at the Autodrome Granby. About the only problem I ever encountered was some folks in  Québec would only speak French. (although when it came to changing currency, English suddenly appeared)
Our trips changed for us with the need for a passport as we don't have one nor do we want one.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

I would like to take this opportunity to thank all those who have replied to this thread. Here are some random facts about my country that folks may find interesting. If you win at a Canadian casino or race track or buy a winning lottery ticket, you will pay NO taxes on your winnings. Each of our currency bills is a different colour. The Trans Canada Highway which runs from our Atlantic coast to the Pacific coast is over 5,000 miles in length. The Trans Canada Trail is a public pathway that allows people to walk, bike, ski, snowmobile, or ride a horse, all  the way across Canada. My city Toronto speaks about 140 languages, and fully half of the population was "born someplace else ". Our Parliament in Ottawa has 340 Members of Parliament who represent 340 districts across the country. Amongst those 340 MP's they can  speak 61 different languages, besides English or French. Of the 32 Cabinet Ministers in the current Government 21 were born in another country, but are now Canadian citizens. Canada is truly a country of immigrants. 

Please continue to contribute to this thread, and ask me questions if you like. JimB.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Back when living in Vermont, we went to Canada many times. Heck, we even had snow machine trails that took us to Montreal during the winter. Also raced my dirt car at the Autodrome Granby. About the only problem I ever encountered was some folks in  Québec would only speak French. (although when it came to changing currency, English suddenly appeared)
> Our trips changed for us with the need for a passport as we don't have one nor do we want one.


President Bush was the one who brought in the need for a passport, to get back in to your country in 2009. It has nothing to do with Canadian regulations at the border. JimB.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 30, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> President Bush was the one who brought in the need for a passport, to get back in to your country in 2009. It has nothing to do with Canadian regulations at the border. JimB.


I knew this. Sorry for the confusion. I don't blame Canada or Mexico. 
The plan, called the Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative (WHTI), was announced in April 2005.  The changes in passport rules were mandated in 2004, when Congress passed a massive piece of legislation called the Intelligence Reform and Terrorism Prevention Act.  In addition to reforming intelligence agencies, the act was designed to increase border protection and beef up transportation security.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> I knew this. Sorry for the confusion. I don't blame Canada or Mexico.
> The plan, called the Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative (WHTI), was announced in April 2005.  The changes in passport rules were mandated in 2004, when Congress passed a massive piece of legislation called the Intelligence Reform and Terrorism Prevention Act.  In addition to reforming intelligence agencies, the act was designed to increase border protection and beef up transportation security.


At one time in the past, in the 1990's, I was a expedite freight owner operator based out of Toronto. My company specialized in shipments to the US, all 48 lower states. It was normal for me to run from Toronto to distant destinations in the mid west or to California. I dealt with the US customs and immigration officers on a weekly basis and they were mostly OK to do business with. I always carried both my Canadian passport and my Citizenship card with me at all times. I was quizzed a number of times by US border officers about " why do you have 2 identity items " ? My answer was because I can. Having an actual Citizenship card was unusual in their eyes, as Americans don't have such a thing. JimB.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2022)

It's been a long time ...    but beautiful from my memories.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> It's been a long time ...    but beautiful from my memories.


So Bonnie, where did you go in Canada ? What do you remember about your travels up here ? Jimb.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 30, 2022)

Years ago, after I retired, we took a month long driving trip through central/western Canada.  We had no set itinerary, and just stopped randomly.  When we got to Edmonton, the trip really "peaked".  There is a "triangle" from Edmonton to Calgary to Kamloops that has some of the most spectacular scenery in N. America.  We spent almost 2 weeks in that area...including a full day at the glacier at the Columbia Ice Field.

That was probably the nicest vacation we ever took.


----------



## Jules (Mar 30, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> I always carried both my Canadian passport and my Citizenship card with me at all times


Jim, you were born elsewhere?


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

Jules said:


> Jim, you were born elsewhere?


No I was born in Toronto. Any Canadian can apply for and  have a Citizenship Card, regardless of where they were born. I use it as proof positive of my citizenship status if asked. I was pointing out that Americans have no such document. JimB.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 30, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> I was pointing out that Americans have no such document


We do have the passport card, maybe that is similar.  I have one, but not this one.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> We do have the passport card, maybe that is similar.  I have one, but not this one.
> View attachment 215273


That would be a similar form of identification to the Canadian Citizenship Card, or Canadian passport. I seem to remember that only about 30 percent of US citizens have or have had in the past , a passport according to the US State Department website. JimB.


----------



## oldpeculier (Mar 30, 2022)

I have a Enhanced Drivers License. It has a gold star on the top right corner. 

Would that allow me to enter Canada?


----------



## caroln (Mar 30, 2022)

I used to watch a truck rescue TV show called Highway Thru Hell set in Hope, BC.  It had spectacular scenery and I wish I could see it in person.  They made a lot of truck rescues on Coquihalla Pass (pic below).


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 30, 2022)

Spent several weeks in BC, and enjoyed it very much. Beautiful forests, and Vancouver, and the outlying islands were great. Had considered moving there, but after visiting there, and many places in the US, decided like Dorothy, that there's "no place like home".


----------



## Jules (Mar 30, 2022)

oldpeculier said:


> I have a Enhanced Drivers License. It has a gold star on the top right corner.
> 
> Would that allow me to enter Canada?


A quick search shows that it does. I’d still double check it prior to visiting Canada and for accepted proof returning to the US. They’re ending the Canadian Enhanced Driver’s License.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

oldpeculier said:


> I have a Enhanced Drivers License. It has a gold star on the top right corner.
> 
> Would that allow me to enter Canada?


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

caroln said:


> I used to watch a truck rescue TV show called Highway Thru Hell set in Hope, BC.  It had spectacular scenery and I wish I could see it in person.  They made a lot of truck rescues on Coquihalla Pass (pic below).
> View attachment 215275


Look for this similar TV documentary about tow truck operators in southern Ontario. It is called Heavy Rescue 401. The 401 highway is the "main street " of Ontario, running 825 kilometers from Windsor Ontario ( across the river from Detroit ) all the way to the Quebec Provincial boundary. The 401 as it goes thru Toronto is 16 lanes wide, 8 east bound and 8 westbound. The busiest highway in North America. here is a link to the program. Heavy Rescue: 401 - Season 6 - IMDb


----------



## Jules (Mar 30, 2022)

caroln said:


> I used to watch a truck rescue TV show called Highway Thru Hell set in Hope, BC.  It had spectacular scenery and I wish I could see it in person.  They made a lot of truck rescues on Coquihalla Pass (pic below).
> View attachment 215275


That’s the main highway that we have to take to get to visit our families in Vancouver.  Last fall large portions were destroyed by an atmospheric river.  It now adds at least an hour or two more to the trip.  They’ve done temporary repairs and are estimating 2-3 years for full repairs.  

I hate that trip in the winter.  There are two other longer routes that are just as bad.  

These roads are my concern for having electric vehicles.  There are a few more charging stations now.  Not sure how they would handle a large number of vehicles.  Or how they would handle a few hour delay in the middle of winter.


----------



## caroln (Mar 30, 2022)

Jules, what is an atmospheric river?  Never heard of that.


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2022)

I remember going to Canada on several occasions. Once it was 1962 or 1963. We went to New Brunswick, Prince Edward Island and Nova Scotia. There was an eclipse, but we didn't get to see it - it was cloudy. I also remember Magnetic Hill where you parked you car at what seemed like the bottom of a hill, put the car in neutral and it would mysteriously seem to go uphill. I later learned that it was an optical illusion. What I remember of Nova Scotia was the pebble covered beaches. My mom always wanted to see the house that was the inspiration for "Anne of Green Gables" and that was on PEI and the red dirt there.

In the late 1970s, we wanted to go to Montreal and took a train, but we were held up at the border so long, by the time we got there, it was getting dark. All I remember was a hurried taxi ride trough the city to the bus station to get back home since we had made no plans to stay overnight.


----------



## RobinWren (Mar 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Been to Montreal, Toronto, Calgary, Edmonton, Banff National Park (Drove from Calgary to Edmonton), and a few quick cross border trips from Detroit and Buffalo.  I thought it was a great place, liked the exotic feel of Montreal, and Banff was incredible.   Always found the Canadians friendly people.
> 
> Got a trip planned in July to Vancouver Island, BC.  One day I hope to take my travel trailer and drive across your county.


You will love Vancouver Island it is a great place to visit, and, lucky me I get to live here and enjoy every day.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

Yes it does.JImB.


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 30, 2022)

caroln said:


> I used to watch a truck rescue TV show called Highway Thru Hell set in Hope, BC.  It had spectacular scenery and I wish I could see it in person.  They made a lot of truck rescues on Coquihalla Pass (pic below).
> View attachment 215275


.


----------



## RobinWren (Mar 30, 2022)

oldpeculier said:


> Never been to Canada. I've talked with a few Canadian motorcyclists in the past and they tell me I should ride to Nova Scotia. Is Nova Scotia a good place to go? Any issues getting into Canada?


If you visit Nova Scotia you must ride the Cabot Trail. You will probably meet more bikers than cars, very popular with bikers and the scenery is amazing.


----------



## Jules (Mar 30, 2022)

caroln said:


> Jules, what is an atmospheric river?  Never heard of that.


Another term is the Pineapple Express.  Weather people seem to come up with new terms every season.  It was incredible amounts of rain that fell for days after picking up moisture as it came across the Pacific.


----------



## caroln (Mar 30, 2022)

Jules said:


> Another term is the Pineapple Express.  Weather people seem to come up with new terms every season.  It was incredible amounts of rain that fell for days after picking up moisture as it came across the Pacific.


So, an atmospheric river is sort of a flood in the air...interesting!  But with tragic results unfortunately.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 30, 2022)

Yes, It is incredibly beautiful!  I went up through Vancouver.to Tok, AK.  I was amazed at the neatness and cleanliness of everything.  
The farmers mowed out to the highways.  Canada was so pristine.
I got stopped at the border for hours where they took my revolver away.
Traveling alone, that was my only protection against grizzlys.
I somehow got lost off the Alcan, on this mountain that looked like a craggy tooth.
I found Canada wonderful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2022)

When we were younger, we drove to,  and did a lot of tent camping in Alaska and Canada.  I couldn't name all the places we camped, fished or drove through, but the country and wildlife were beautiful.  We spent time in the Yukon, Northwest Territories, British Columbia, Alberta, etc.  We enjoyed nature and spent little time around people or in tourist areas.  All the people we did encounter were very nice and friendly.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 9, 2022)

I have no idea how many times I have crossed the border into Canada.
In 1953 I went to Halifax on a sub chaser.  Other trips were by car.  Louisbourg was one of the interesting places to visit in Nova Scotia.
Fundy National Park was a neat place to camp.  Quebec City has a lot of old french charm.  
We hit Point Pelee National Park at a bad time, the mosquitos were the worst we ever experienced. 
Waterton National Park was very pleasant.  The Columbia Ice Fields has special buses that took us out onto the glacier where you could have a walkabout.  Both Vancouver and Victoria are nice to visit.  
In 1940 I was a boy and we went to Canada.  Canada was in WW2, but the US was not.  This little boy was amazed by the soldiers wearing kilts.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 9, 2022)

I have visited Quebec, St John, hiked in the area of Fundy Bay, visited Montreal, and Vancouver.
I enjoyed every place I visited and just wish that I could go back again and spend more time. It was beautiful, the people were nice, and the food was excellent.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 9, 2022)

In '65 I was in the Navy and we tied up at Port Angeles Washington for a short stop.  A buddy and I took the ferry over to Victoria and spent the day there.  We had a great time.  What a beautiful place, flowers everywhere.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 9, 2022)

We have gone to Banff several times to stay at the Banff Springs Hotel and hike.  As long as its in the summer or Sept. at the latest it has been fine.  The wild animals own the place...lol.


----------



## Lara (Apr 9, 2022)

I stayed at the magnificent legendary Gray Rocks Hotel and Ski School in 1975 located in Quebec, the ski capitol of the Laurentian Mountains near Mount Tremblant. The Ski School was the famous Snow Eagle Ski School where I took lessons with my now late husband...a surprise  Christmas gift from him.

The heartbreaking bad news is that it burned and closed. The good news is that Cédric Grenon purchased it in 2008 and plans to restore it.
I hope I'm still around to see the finished restoration. I have so many good memories with my husband there. We were so in love. He was a better skier and was placed in a higher class. I was in a lower class. My instructor had the hots for me and my husband got jealous. That was fun lol.

https://skitheworld.com/2018/11/grey-rocks-skiing-legacy-to-be-restored/

The way it was...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I have visited Quebec, St John, hiked in the area of Fundy Bay, visited Montreal, and Vancouver.
> I enjoyed every place I visited and just wish that I could go back again and spend more time. It was beautiful, the people were nice, and the food was excellent.


Did you have poutine?  Our national dish.


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 9, 2022)

Been to Windor many times since I lived in Michigan for 34 years. Had a uncle that was born in Windor. My parents loved to go to Windor to eat in their restaurants and visit their parks along the Detroit river.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 10, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> Did you have poutine?  Our national dish.


LOL I missed that.
Maybe that is reason enough that I must go back.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 10, 2022)

When we went to Expo in 67 we stopped in Quebec City for a night at the Chateau Frontenac.

I remember having dinner in the hotel with my aunt and my grandmother. 

After dinner, a very handsome young waiter came by our table with a pastry cart.  We each made a selection from the cart.  The waiter continued to flirt with my grandmother and encouraged her to select two additional pastries, that we shared.  My grandmother heaped praise on the nice young waiter as we enjoyed our dessert.  That all changed when the check arrived and my grandmother noticed that the five tiny pastries cost as much as our dinner.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Yes, It is incredibly beautiful!  I went up through Vancouver.to Tok, AK.  I was amazed at the neatness and cleanliness of everything.
> The farmers mowed out to the highways.  Canada was so pristine.
> I got stopped at the border for hours where they took my revolver away.
> Traveling alone, that was my only protection against grizzlys.
> ...


Gaer, not far from where I live is Saltspring Island. Large artist colony there. Among them, Robert Bateman. In the summer the galleries are all open, there are craft fairs and food stalls everywhere. I think you would love it. It is a small island, and very beautiful. The men are handsome and often very rugged.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 10, 2022)

I grew up on the border.  It was common to ride my bicycle across the Blue Water Bridge to Sarnia, Ontario.  It was just another part of town to me.  Currencies exchanged freely on both sides of the border.  Canadians were good neighbors and very little different from us.

Mid-life, I made a couple of trips between Michigan and Alaska via the trans-Canada and AlCan hwy.   Some lovely country.  People were generally nice.  Obnoxious truckers, especially in Manitoba and Saskatchewan.

I haven't been into Canada an a couple of decades now.  When traveling to Michigan I drive around the south side of Lake Erie.  Customs became a huge, time consuming hassle and, frankly, the sociopolitical trends in Canada have become oppressive to me.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2022)

Pecos said:


> LOL I missed that.
> Maybe that is reason enough that I must go back.


It is wonderful. French fries with white cheese curds and gravy,


----------



## RobinWren (Apr 30, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> It is wonderful. French fries with white cheese curds and gravy,


Years ago in Belgium we ate french fries with ketchup and mayonnaise. It sounds disgusting and I would never eat it now but at the time it was delicious.


----------



## jimintoronto (May 1, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> Years ago in Belgium we ate french fries with ketchup and mayonnaise. It sounds disgusting and I would never eat it now but at the time it was delicious.


The base ingredients in "Thousand Islands dressing " are Ketchup and Mayonnaise. One type of "sea food sauce " is Ketchup and  ground horse radish . JimB.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 1, 2022)

Things suck for travel right now.  No problem leaving Canada but returning is another story.  Within 3 days before returning home, you have to go on the computer and fill in some sort of form proving that you got your shots.  Also, flying a Canadian airline, you have to wear those awful black masks that our Prime Minister loves to wear for his photo opts.  Right now I would fly a US airline rather than the dready Canuck ones.  We have more rules and more regulations all the time and they keep changing faster than the weather around here.

"All travellers, with limited exceptions, whether entering *Canada* *by* air, *land*, rail or marine vessel, must use ArriveCAN unless you're exempt from this requirement due to an accessibility need. You'll need to submit your information within 72 hours: before your arrival to *Canada* and/or before boarding a cruise ship destined for *Canada"*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 1, 2022)

My mother's social club ran a bus ride to Montreal for the Expo 67. I liked it. I did some shopping and thought they were ahead of us here as far as fashion. The restaurants we ate at had some really good food. It's funny, before the pandemic hit, my oldest grandson told me he was interested in visiting Toronto. I even looked up some hotels and attractions. I would have been willing to break my personal boycott against the airlines to go with him. We haven't talked about it further since the pandemic.


----------



## jimintoronto (May 1, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My mother's social club ran a bus ride to Montreal for the Expo 67. I liked it. I did some shopping and thought they were ahead of us here as far as fashion. The restaurants we ate at had some really good food. It's funny, before the pandemic hit, my oldest grandson told me he was interested in visiting Toronto. I even looked up some hotels and attractions. I would have been willing to break my personal boycott against the airlines to go with him. We haven't talked about it further since the pandemic.


Expo 67 was 55 years ago. Its time you came back, again . JimB.


----------



## RobinWren (May 2, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> The base ingredients in "Thousand Islands dressing " are Ketchup and Mayonnaise. One type of "sea food sauce " is Ketchup and  ground horse radish . JimB.


I dislike thousand island dressing,


----------



## ElCastor (May 2, 2022)

1962 another guy and I drove from San Francisco to BC, Calgary, and Banff, and from there to Yellowstone and back home. Great trip. Met a Canadian girl in Banff and we corresponded for awhile, but never saw her again. Since then I've been to Vancouver a few times while visiting relatives in Washington. My impression -- beautiful country, friendly people, and very polite drivers. Interestingly I inherited a letter from an ancestor to his wife, written in 1842 as I recall -- newly elected to the Michigan legislature. In it he mentioned the damned Canadians who kept raiding across the border. I donated it to a Michigan historical society, so can't quote him, but he seemed quite angry with those Canadians. (-8


----------

